# Need your advise



## ContestFoto (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I created a site for photo contest. You signs up, submit a photo and then if the picture is activated by the admin, after people can vote for best picture. I wanted what you think about the concept. 
Eventually I'd like to offer prizes for the winners.

Thank you for your comments.
He remains the FAQ section was completed.
link : Contestfoto.com


----------



## Rekd (Dec 19, 2009)

If you're going to do any kind of _professional _website and/or contest, I would strongly advise you to learn the difference between advise and advice and their proper context, as well as the difference between lose and loose. Also, you might want to spell-check your Terms and Conditions page.


----------

